# MonsterAquariaNetwork needs your help!!



## gbin (Jun 11, 2012)

I just learned of the following issue and am posting now to help other folks here become aware of it. There's a fair amount of overlap between cichlid keepers and monster fish keepers, but even if there weren't they'd deserve our support. Please make your voice heard by the management at Monster Energy Corporation concerning this matter. (And moderators, please move this message - or better yet duplicate it on the other message boards so more folks here see it - as you deem appropriate. Thanks!) I just took a moment to inform them by e-mail that I will no longer be using their products due to this absurd action, and I hope many of you will do likewise.



> MonsterAquariaNetwork needs your help!!
> MFK and all of MAN need your help!
> 
> Recently, we received a notice that we are being sued for breach of copyright and were given a cease and desist letter for both the word "Monster" and our logo, the "monster M", despite the fact that the trademarks have been registered since 2005. Please take a minute to visit the blog that has been started and read to find out what you can do to help.
> ...


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

According to an email I received today, another fish forum website is under attack. Monster Fish Keepers has received a cease and desist letter from the makers of Monster Drinks. The makers of Monster Drinks is trying to keep Monster Fish Keepers from using the letter "M" as a symbol of their website and of their Shirts/Hats ect. Monster Fish Keepers is an excellent website for fish keepers. Please join me in support of MonsterFishKeepers.com in their quest to stop this big corporation from doing this. Personally, I think any large company that has to pick on the "little guys" are nothing but cowards.

You can help and show your support by going to this address:

http://support.monsterfishkeepers.com/

Thanks!

Van Wagner


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a very good take on this but since we don't want to get into politics I will not get started. I do hope MFK wins though....not optimistic.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I didn't mean to start anything....lol I just thought it would be good to support our fellow fishkeepers. I wasn't sure if I should have posted this or not. I received the email about it today. If I shouldn't have posted this here....moderator please remove this posting. My Apologies.

Van


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> I didn't mean to start anything....lol I just thought it would be good to support our fellow fishkeepers. I wasn't sure if I should have posted this or not. I received the email about it today. If I shouldn't have posted this here....moderator please remove this posting. My Apologies.
> 
> Van


I don't think it is inappropriate at all. I didn't mean to give you that impression and if I did I apologize.


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Just an FYI, these are two merged topics.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

No problem Razor. I just wasn't sure if I should have posted it but I see someone else posted about this topic before me. Thanks for letting me know Eric.

Van


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There is some more relevant info available at Consumerist.com, and it's even mentioned on Wikipedia. For what it's worth, I just signed MonsterFishKeeper's Change.org Petition, and have emailed Monster Energy. We might really be able to make a difference here, because Monster Energy already dropped a similar pursuit against a microbrewery due to the bad publicity it created for them (techdirt.com). There should be more people passionate about keeping monster fish than about drinking Vermonster.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note that the Monster Aquaria Network is not just about monster fish...the forum encompasses just about every type of fish and there is an aquatic photography forum (and maybe others) that is part of the Monster fish family as well.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ I agree. I signed the petition last week.

There are a lot of fish forums to choose from and M.A.N. does offer a lot of good info and DIY projects.

I still prefer C-F though for its pleasant atmosphere and thoughtful responses.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree. I signed the petition the other day. It's a great website but the best is right here! I've learned more in the past few months that has helped me in every aspect of the hobby. A++ to the members and Moderators for putting up with some of my really dumb questions....lol  =D> :thumb:

Van


----------



## gbin (Jun 11, 2012)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> ... I see someone else posted about this topic before me...
> 
> Van


I reckon it's a case of great minds thinking alike, eh, Van? :thumb:

Folks, I think it's good to sign that petition, but I think the Monster Energy Corporation will take e-mails from unhappy potential customers much more seriously. Even if they bother to consider a petition that they receive (and I think oftentimes not much attention is paid to petitions these days), a list of however many people's signatures just doesn't have anywhere near the impact of individual e-mails from that same number of people. Please consider taking a moment to send them a note telling them your thoughts on this issue! Their contact information appears in the first post of this thread.

Gerry


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## positivemindbodysoul (Sep 1, 2012)

I am going to speak my mind... I went to monster energy facebook page and look at all their postings and they made a video of the monster girls wearing snorkling equipment and dancing in energy drink fluids and laughing and playing in direct offense to the monsterfishkeepers.com, that is sickening they are basically saying go to **** we are the devil. Monsterfishkeepers is about keeping large fish not about putting half nude models in drinking liquids. I am sickened that this HUGE HUGE company is picking on a hobby website, it seems like nothing in the world is right, so people lets make something right and save a website that cares about the community and people who make the website serve people so well, when the world has turned to the dark side, lets do something right and support monsterfishkeepers.com this is what AMERICA is about, and a example to set for the world. I am serious lets keep internet free and uncensored and peaceful loving place that shows our human strength through people just like you! PEACE!


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

lol how could a Fish Forum, at all pose any sort of threat or damage; intellectual or other wise, to a company the size Monster Energy, which there is no similarities to either company ....

sound like a member or x-member trying to get even ....

i just find this childish and a pointless business tactic by Monster Energy Drink ...

good luck to MFK and i hope they do well and not get swept under the rug or another one of the little guys that are "made example" of...


----------

